# Flood disaster in my home town



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It's not much of a home town, and there's little risk of loss of life.

*http://www.facebook.com/pages/Village-of-North-Portal/187999069406*

Like New Orleans, it should never have been built where it was, but unlike New Orleans, its population is only about 120. There's a giant slough in the middle of it that sometimes spills over in the spring (and is also the mosquito capital of the world), but this year is the worst ever.

I don't live there any more, and haven't been back for many years, but seeing water all over the place brings back fond memories.


----------

